# How close in an aire?



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Is this a typical aire

Dave p


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Aires*

From what I have seen, yes! Never stayed on one though.

Russell


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

no such thing as a typical Aire :lol: :lol: :lol: , some you have plenty space between your neighbour on others its shoulder to shoulder, very friendly like.  

its the belgiums you want to watch and it helps with the exit door being on the RIGHT side aka european side  as the yall tend to leave more space on that side.

never mind as long as the cab windows wind down you`ll get out.


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

*hi*

I dont think so, we are in normandy now and I would have stayed on them if I had seen them before

Around Camp Maisey and Omaha Beach area good quality and very local to town or village centres


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

it is in Anncey


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

La Rochelle defo - whats more I opened a window and a German parked next to us huffed and puffed then drove off in disgust!

What I can never understand is that they are meant to be just a stopping space on way to somewhere but you have to arrive at crack of dawn on some and then can't get a deckchair out - madness!

Give me a campsite anyday - they may be cheap but I don't wanna just sit in me van all day!

Greenie


----------



## robrace (Jun 30, 2005)

*aires*

They are all different!We have taken our motorhome to France last 7years and stay a lot on Aires.They all vary,we have been on some with loads of room and good views and others where we have left a bit of space to our neighbours and then returned to our van and found someone parked in between us.We also stay on campsites.We do find that a lot of Aires are in or very nr towns.so we can walk into town for a meal etc.As they say you pay's your money and take choice.


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

In Granville last year (large air) we and two others parked (so empty) and a Frenchie pulls in 18 inches from me, we were in tears laughing. Within 20secs flowers on the table, 2 mins drinks, then a huge pot came out and she proceeded to cut every veg you can think off and some kind of meat, and that went on the stove. Who needs TV   . We were in pleats.
Some sites get a bit compact, and others you can be on your own. Its great. Cant wait. We just use a site once a week or so to do washing etc.
Campsites are all well and good, but not really what M/H's are about.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

If the aire's are full find a super U and park there. Most of the supermarkets have good parking. Just buy something.

Andy


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Aire*



tramp said:


> no such thing as a typical Aire :lol: :lol: :lol: , some you have plenty space between your neighbour on others its shoulder to shoulder, very friendly like.
> 
> its the belgiums you want to watch and it helps with the exit door being on the RIGHT side aka european side  as the yall tend to leave more space on that side.
> 
> never mind as long as the cab windows wind down you`ll get out.


"no such thing as a typical Aire"

You are not kidding. And if you go on some in July August, think sardines.

TM


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

I think you can get a pretty good idea from some of the pictures in this thread

HERE

Andrew


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: how close in an aire*



DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Is this a typical aire
> 
> Dave p


No...It doesn't show the disabled Englishman who simply has to run his petrol generator 24/7 because he is on medical oxygen....

(Sorry to sound a little bitter)

G


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

When I first arrived in France 8 weeks ago I was so happy to be on an Aire again with a few vans and a bit of banter. in the last few weeks however we have been actively seeking out quieter aires or wild spots as after a while you yearn to be on your own (well I do)

Found some fab places but having the motorbike helps.

The Aire we are on right now only has a few vans on in. Its 22 miles south of Calais. Its just a farmers field but we have an uninterupted view of the sea and dunes, lovely grass to sit on and nobody close by. 3 euros.

I doubt many campsites could beat this.

Aires can be great or awful. If its rubbish just move onto the next one. I find the french site http://www.campingcar-infos.com/index1.htm excellent as it shows users pictures and comments. If you set google to auto translate the comments they are helpful but quite funny.

Cheers
BD


----------



## bazajacq (May 26, 2009)

strange we dont see these complaints about aire s in england , oops forgot there are none .


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Aire*

Whilst on the subject, one word of warning about Aires.

Some can cost as much or more than campsites!

TM


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

*Re: Aire*



teemyob said:


> Whilst on the subject, one word of warning about Aires.
> 
> Some can cost as much or more than campsites!
> 
> TM


Yes and they are usually the ones that are the worst. The aire at the bottom of Mont St Michelle is now 10 Euros for a scrappy car park with no facilities yet just up the road the Hotel Verte does a spacious green MH site with massive pitches and leccy for 8. Still it will soon become overun when they flood the aire at the mont for good which frankly I think it wants flooding as its really spoils the whole place.

Same at Honfleur, 9 euros and packed yet 2 miles up the road is an almost empty and spacious aire which is free.


----------



## spartacus (Jul 10, 2008)

What about this one?

No charge, short walk to the boulangerie, river on the doorstep for fishing or boating. What more do you want


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

spartacus said:


> What about this one?
> 
> No charge, short walk to the boulangerie, river on the doorstep for fishing or boating. What more do you want


A free bar?


----------



## spartacus (Jul 10, 2008)

We can dream


----------



## lufc (Jun 24, 2007)

been going over to France for some years now and this May we stayed on aires for the first time, some free, some not but no problems at any of them regardless of how tightly packed in. French and others tend to lock themselves away and close up at sundown and everything goes quiet.

Toured from Cherbourg to Roscoff and stayed on the coast as much as possible. All aires were in towns and villages, apart from St Mont Michel.

cant wait till August for our next trip.

tip; Try to get to the end of a row


----------



## nozzmoking (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Aire*



barryd said:


> Same at Honfleur, 9 euros and packed yet 2 miles up the road is an almost empty and spacious aire which is free.


Hi Barry

Any chance of a link to this one?

Cheers

Paul


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

We're just back from France, had a great time, survived the snow in the Pyrenees! We stayed on a very pretty aire at St Clar - nicely parked near to the fruit trees and a good view. Then the next morning I woke with a migraine and we had to stay there that morning. In the meantime the other vans left and by lunchtime, when I was feeling a bit better, a Dutch couple had arrived. They spent ages moving from one parking place to another and eventually settled right next to us, even though the site was virtually empty. We started to prepare to move on and immediately the woman took out two seats and sat right behind our van. The man got into their van and drove it slap bang in front of us, so no-one could possibly get in. The problem of course was that we couldn't get out. We felt harassed and rushed, and I told them so, but they couldn't have cared less. We had to ask the man to move so we could get out. Not good!
Lala


----------



## jeanie201 (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi,
A couple of things annoy me a little about some threads about aires. One, how some people seem to be always looking for things to complain about, such as too crowded, too expensive etc. Well if you do not like aires then go on camp sites, maybe ones that are expensive and where kids kick footballs next to your van. Second when some people describe "really good" aires but fail to say where they are. Well the one 22 km from Calais with sea views for 3€ is I think Equihan Plage and is a really nice place to stay. The one 2 miles from Honfleur is La Riviere St Sauveur, which is a nice aire well set out in nice surroundings. So please in future name the aires!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Especially name the good British and Irish ones - PLEASE!

Geoff


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Well there is .. and the one at .. oh and there is a great one somehere near to :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Dave p


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

nicholsong said:


> Especially name the good British and Irish ones - PLEASE!
> 
> Geoff


There are more than you think...Canterbury,Abingdon and Windsor immediately come to mind, and several others that I've seen referred to in various magazines where you can overnight.

This is getting a bit out of date but there are several here.

http://www.motorhomeparking.co.uk/

It would be interesting to compile a list.

G


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I like using Aires, I also like using my satnav (as an aid) but I don't go as far as downloading all the aires co-ords and being "bleeped" when I pass one - a little too clinical for me.
I enjoy browsing a paper map, plotting a roughish route in my mind, selecting a couple of likely aires and using my satnav to help guide me there.

To this end, I find my most useful aire tool to be a spreadsheet I've downloaded from one of the big French aire sites sorted by whatever sequence I need at the time (department/co-ord) - all 1937 of them. No need for internet access - just an old laptop (or even a hardcopy).

The only aires I have stored on my satnav are those that I've already visited and would visit again.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

jeanie201 said:


> Hi,
> A couple of things annoy me a little about some threads about aires. One, how some people seem to be always looking for things to complain about, such as too crowded, too expensive etc. Well if you do not like aires then go on camp sites, maybe ones that are expensive and where kids kick footballs next to your van. Second when some people describe "really good" aires but fail to say where they are. Well the one 22 km from Calais with sea views for 3€ is I think Equihan Plage and is a really nice place to stay. The one 2 miles from Honfleur is La Riviere St Sauveur, which is a nice aire well set out in nice surroundings. So please in future name the aires!


It annoys me when people don't put them in campsite database, Equihan Plage is, but La Riviere isn't, I have found it GPS: 49.4086 0.2694, if you like I will add it.

Olley


----------



## houseboatdream (Apr 21, 2006)

The wonderful thing about French Aires is.......the flexibility. Some are good some are not so good. Some are free and some not so free but you can come and go as you please. We just love the freedom of getting to them and looking and maybe moving on if it's full or if we don't like the feel of it. The investment in the French Aires guides is such good value. 

We recently spent two weeks touring the South Coast of the UK staying on CC sites mainly. Of course the facilities can't be faulted but having to book in advance and having an itinerary nearly drove us mad. Having booked two nights in some places and wishing we were there for only one is so frustrating. The point of a Motor-home surely is the freedom to stop and move on as you want. It just left us feeling that using our Motor-home in the UK is just nowhere near as rewarding as our continental jaunts. With the prevalence of height barriers in car parks and the distance of many campsites from anything interesting I can understand why being a tugger here is so popular. Not that we could ever ...........


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I agree with your posting.
Short sighted councils. They never see the benefits of giving us legal travellers an oportunity to see the diverse vilages and towns on a stop and go basis.
I often have paid for cc sites just to move on earlier than planned.
Over the Channel no plans or itinery just see where the sun is shining and head for it.

Relatives find it amusing that we have no destination to head for.

Dave p


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> ....................
> 
> Relatives find it amusing that we have no destination to head for.
> 
> Dave p


I get that every time I go.

"But you MUST know where're your going - what happens if you can't find anywhere to stop?"

Poor deluded creatures


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

It seems like there are 2 factions developing in MHF users: those who always stay on aires/sostas/stellplazen and those who always stay on campsites. Neither side seems able to understand the other and- be it said- both sides rather look down on the other.

Surely it's horses for courses ? When we are moving fast through a country we'll stay at aires: convenient, cheap and we only want a safe place to park overnight.

When we arrive at a place we want to explore a little or, if we want a break from driving for a day or two, we'll go for a campsite, put out chairs and table and enjoy lazy meals under the awning.

We have no children travelling with us and so don't need and don't like paying for all-singing campsites with entertainment, bars and pools. We tend to go for camping municipals or the local equivalent which suit us fine. We don't have solar panels, invertors, extra batteries and think generators are an invention of the devil so- whisper it- like an electric hook up if we're staying longer than overnight. 

Everyone is different but we are all motorhomers and surely it is great that we can use our vans in different ways ?

G


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

We stay on sites and aires. Probably on a 50 50 mix.

dave p


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

All,

How close? In France, in August - probably very close. But not necessarily so...

The picture below was taken in mid August 2009 - we stayed on this Aire for 4 nights, and this picture was taken when it was at its most crowded. When we arrived there was only one other occupant.


Regards,
John


----------



## phil4francoise (Jun 21, 2008)

would be nice to have such things as Aires in the uk let alone moan because they get busy


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

tonyt said:


> DTPCHEMICALS said:
> 
> 
> > ....................
> ...


Dave P

Agree totally!

People ask me same on my boat.

Answer is "to the harbour entrance"

Sniff the wind watch the waves, and if I don't like either I will see you for a beer at lunchtime. If I like East or West only I will know where I have gone.

Geoff


----------



## Marilyn (Nov 5, 2009)

> Within 20secs flowers on the table, 2 mins drinks, then a huge pot came out and she proceeded to cut every veg you can think off and some kind of meat, and that went on the stove. Who needs TV Very Happy Very Happy . We were in pleats.


Sounds like me :lol: and I'm not French - no excuse :!:


----------

